# Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen



## Matze211 (28. Oktober 2013)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Guten Morgen,
ich würde gerne eine Kompakte Wasserkühlung ala H110 oder einer anderen an eine R9 290 klemmen.
Geht das, oder ist das von den Anschlüssen her unmöglich. Möchte mir nämlich Platz und Geld für ne richtige WaKü sparen.
Natürlich ist mir klar, dass die Karte dafür erstmal verfügbar sein muss und ich den passenden Kühler brauche. 
Aber ist es prinzipiell möglich?
Oder muss man zu viel umbauen?

Danke


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Kompakt-Waküs sind meist geschlossene Systeme, da wird es schwierig eine andere Komponente in der Kreislauf einzubauen. Auch sind die Pumpen bzw. das ganz Konzept i. d. R. gar nicht dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## sven842 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*



Matze211 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich würde gerne eine Kompakte Wasserkühlung ala H110 oder einer anderen an eine R9 290 klemmen.
> Geht das, oder ist das von den Anschlüssen her unmöglich. Möchte mir nämlich Platz und Geld für ne richtige WaKü sparen.
> Natürlich ist mir klar, dass die Karte dafür erstmal verfügbar sein muss und ich den passenden Kühler brauche.
> ...



Also rein theoretisch mit den Swiftek oder Coolermaster Systemen(aber nur die Modularen) wäre aber auch nicht günstiger als ne echte Wakü


----------



## Xylezz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Was spricht gegen Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid (DCACO-V750001-GB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?

Kompatibel ist sie, siehe: Arctic und Prolimatech unterstützen Radeon R9 290X - ComputerBase


----------



## Rizoma (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

mit ein wenig Bastelarbeit deinerseits geht es gibt genug Videos und berichte im Inet allerdings bekommst du dann ein Problem mit deinen Spawas da diese nicht mehr durch Luft mit gekühlt werden daher musst du dir für dieses Problem auch noch eine Lösung einfallen lassen.


----------



## Xylezz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Also am sinnvollsten wäre direkt eine kleine, richtige Wakü zu verbauen, da biste bei GPU only bei ca. 200 Euro, inkl. CPU dann ca. 250 und dein ganzer PC ist schön leise und kühl


----------



## Matze211 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Hm, kühlen wollte ich mit der WaKü nur die Graka. Die CPU wird nicht (mehr) heiß.
Ich dachte an einen richtigen Kühler, der die ganze Graka bedeckt und daran dann eine Komp. Waku.
Ich denke, ihr wisst was ich meine. 
Dachte halt, dass ich so günstiger bei wegkomme als mit ner richtigen WaKü.


----------



## Rizoma (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*



Matze211 schrieb:


> Hm, kühlen wollte ich mit der WaKü nur die Graka. Die CPU wird nicht (mehr) heiß.
> Ich dachte an einen richtigen Kühler, der die ganze Graka bedeckt und daran dann eine Komp. Waku.
> Ich denke, ihr wisst was ich meine.
> Dachte halt, dass ich so günstiger bei wegkomme als mit ner richtigen WaKü.


 
dann kannst du dir gleich ne richtige Wakü hohlen weil vom preis her nicht mehr wirklich viel unterschied ist


----------



## Xylezz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Jep, und du müsstest auch sehr viel basteln.

Einfach wird in diesem speziellen Fall auch teuer. Es gibt Radiatoren mit AGB und Pumpe, da bräuchtest du nur diesen Radiator, Schläuche und Grakakühler. Allerdings kommst du dann locker auf 300€.
Für das Geld kannst du dein ganzes System mit ner Wakü kühlen.


----------



## Matze211 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

So schnell ist's aus. 
Für ne komplette Wasserkühlung fehlt mit im Moment einfach das Geld. 
Diese Hybrib-Geschichte ist aber äusserst interessant. 
Kann man das mit ner kleinen WaKü vergleichen.

Sry, wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr sofort antworte, muss arbeiten.


----------



## Xylezz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Also dann würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal den hier verbauen: 
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann vllt ne Runde sparen bis Geld für ne komplette Wakü vorhanden ist.

Ansonsten kannst du dich hier:
Test: Arctic Accelero Hybrid
Test: Arctic Accelero Hybrid GPU-Kühler - ComputerBase
über die Hybrid informieren.

MfG Xy


----------



## sven842 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*



Matze211 schrieb:


> So schnell ist's aus.
> Für ne komplette Wasserkühlung fehlt mit im Moment einfach das Geld.
> Diese Hybrib-Geschichte ist aber äusserst interessant.
> Kann man das mit ner kleinen WaKü vergleichen.
> ...


 
Hier mal ne kleine zusammenstellung, kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen:
http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/fcff55862b9202b598c3a86b54d513e5 oder preiswerter :http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/502c21fabc2a6ab50082485c6165172a 
Da ganze ist auch voll erweiterungsfähig, u. definitiv besser als die Hybrid Geschichte


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Der Kühler wurde von PCGH auf einer 7970 GHz Edition im Referenzdesign bereits getestet. Die Kühlleistung der GPU war in dem Test identisch mit der des EKL Peter und MK 26, die mit jeweils zwei 140mm Lüftern bestückt waren. Die Temperatur der Spannungswandler war beim Arctic Hybrid allerdings geringer, weil erstens der 80mm Lüfter direkt über den Spannungswandlern sitzt und zweitens die Luft, die die Wandler und den Speicher kühlt, nicht bereits durch den großen Kühlkörper, wie er bei einem Peter oder MK 26 zum Einsatz kommt, deutlich erwärmt wurde. Allerdings ist der Hybrid trotz manuellem Feintuning mit ~ 1,5 Sone lauter.


----------



## Matze211 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Werd mir wahrscheinlich erst den Hybrid holen. Dann warten bis sich meine Frau wegen der teuren Graka beruhigt hat  und mir dann ne komplette WaKü holen. Danke für die Tipps und Beratung.


----------



## sven842 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Also ich würde dir empfehlen einfach erst den Referenz kühler zu nutzen und dann ne richtige wakü


----------



## Xylezz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Bei der, wahrscheinlich, sehr lauten 290 ne doofe Idee  Aber der Extreme III tut es auch und die 20 Euro die du sparst packst du an die Seite für die Wakü


----------



## Matze211 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung an Grafikkarte anschließen*

Aber der Extreme III ist so ...
Naja mal schauen was ich demnächst machen werde.


----------

